# Finally booked my flight..



## brody4 (Mar 27, 2011)

Leaving the U.S. on June 7. Where is somewhere in Auckland City to go and meet locals or a local bar scene. I need to find friends ASAP


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

brody4 said:


> Leaving the U.S. on June 7. Where is somewhere in Auckland City to go and meet locals or a local bar scene. I need to find friends ASAP


There are loads of bars in Central Auckland, but I'd suggest that these are not always the best way of meeting people. What are your hobbies? How about joining some clubs?


----------



## brody4 (Mar 27, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> There are loads of bars in Central Auckland, but I'd suggest that these are not always the best way of meeting people. What are your hobbies? How about joining some clubs?


hobbies include basketball, don't know how much goes on in NZ..But other than that; hiking, golf, swimming. Would love to learn how to surf/kite surf. Maybe even some scuba diving or sailing.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

brody4 said:


> hobbies include basketball, don't know how much goes on in NZ..But other than that; hiking, golf, swimming. Would love to learn how to surf/kite surf. Maybe even some scuba diving or sailing.


If you fancy scuba diving, that would be a great way of making friends. There are a number of clubs around - some 'independents' such as BBS Divers - Home Page - Auckland Diving Club, divers, diving, dive club, ... and some associated with shops such as the one associated with Global Dive - scuba diving training and travel - Auckland, New Zealand. Also look at Auckland Uni Underwater Club - it's associated with the uni, but you don't need to be studying there. My son found this one a great way of meeting people his own age (including his current partner!) I must own up to being a member of Botany Bottom Scratchers, and my son works at Global Dive - but they're all well known and I don't make any profit out of the plug!


----------

